# GA16DNE Air Flow Sensor



## Guest (Aug 6, 2002)

How can i remove and clean air flow sensor in a GA16DNE engine..?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

GA16DNE?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

This engine is used in a car called Tsuru here in Mexico. Is like a Sentra of B13 series. This motor is different from GA16DE engine. Gives 105 HP (a bit less than GA16DE).


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Just unscrew the rubber hose that is between the sensor and the throttle body. Remove the electrical connector from the sensor and then remove the 4 screws that hold the sensor to the air filter box. To clean it I'd just spray some carb cleaner on a rag and wipe the inside of the sensor out but be really careful not to touch the sensor itself. It's a little wire inside a pill sized opening on the right hand side of the sensor housing, in the airbox side of the sensor.


----------

